# Brian John



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you guys just sign a new agreement recently?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I did not but I do believe the local just signed or is about to. I have been in Utah skiing, I will ask Monday


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> I did not but I do believe the local just signed or is about to. I have been in Utah skiing, I will ask Monday


Good for you, everyone needs a vacation. How was the skiing?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Good for you, everyone needs a vacation. How was the skiing?


Best snow of the season in Utah, wore my legs out, Had to take a day to visit Bryce and Zion Canyons.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What?

No photos? :001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Never really tried skiing, but put me in an inner tube:laughing: with the kids, and game on!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'd give skiing a shot; I can fall down a hill just as good as the next man.

-John


----------

